# Porky's Hydraulics



## vampbloodraven (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone know were can I get porkys hydraulics system at I have the website www.porkyshydraulics.com but it dudnt do anything it just goes to a search engine..


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

tht might be a sign..learn to read the signs. :biggrin:


----------



## BYT'SFINEST (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vampbloodraven_@Oct 22 2007, 06:46 PM~9059618
> *Does anyone know were can I get porkys hydraulics system at I have the website www.porkyshydraulics.com but it dudnt do anything it just goes to a search engine..
> *


i thought porkys went out of bizz. :dunno:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 22 2007, 07:27 PM~9061073
> *i thought porkys went out of bizz. :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## vampbloodraven (May 27, 2007)

I mainly want the switch box from porky,thats all..


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I seen a car on e bay that had a 3 pump Porkys set up had the switch box and everything I remember when Porkys came out that was my dream set up cause of that damn switch box :biggrin: I know it don't help ya any but if ya keep lookin hard you will find somethin


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah you'd have to find a shop or person that has one from the 90s.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

there was also setup for sell here in the classifieds section


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

I HAVE A 23 SWITCH BOX FROM PORKYS BUT I DONT HAVE THE WIREING HARNESS FOR IT


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

I GOT THE 9 SWITCHBOX FROM PORKYS WITH THE DISCONNECT...ILL PROB SELL IT...ITS JUST SITTIN IN MY GARAGE...


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I got a 23 switch box too, All there! I'm about to redo the set-up in my Impala with 4 pumps, I'll probably put in when I do.
I got some old black Porky's pumps with the steel blocks too. 
Porky's is the shit!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vampbloodraven_@Oct 22 2007, 07:46 PM~9059618
> *Does anyone know were can I get porkys hydraulics system at I have the website www.porkyshydraulics.com but it dudnt do anything it just goes to a search engine..
> *


good luck finding anything, im having a hard time myself...


----------



## JuicedS10 (Mar 11, 2002)

they are still in rockford. they dont do to much for hydraulics mostly wheels and lift kits. they are a pain in the ass to get a hold of.
i have 4 pump black on black set up sitting in the garage and 4 pump chrome set up with manifolds im willing to sell


----------



## vampbloodraven (May 27, 2007)

I mainly want a emtry switch box that has 8 holes in them..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vampbloodraven_@Oct 24 2007, 11:03 AM~9072039
> *I mainly want a emtry switch box that has 8 holes in them..
> *



dude you can get that anywhere


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Nick and Ralph had myspace pages not too long ago....


----------



## vampbloodraven (May 27, 2007)

where iam havin a hard time tiring to find one..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Im sorry but in MY OPINION (just to make it clear) I think their items were way to expensive. Switch box with 23 switches is going overboard, yea the little screen print that tells you what the switch does is helpful...but if you have switches you should know what they do  blueouija, what magazine is it that they did a write up on Porkys way back, mainly an east coast mag that didnt last too long?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 24 2007, 08:19 PM~9076098
> *Im sorry but in MY OPINION (just to make it clear) I think their items were way to expensive. Switch box with 23 switches is going overboard, yea the little screen print that tells you what the switch does is helpful...but if you have switches you should know what they do   blueouija, what magazine is it that they did a write up on Porkys way back, mainly an east coast mag that didnt last too long?
> *



expensive yes, and I thought the switch boxes were a little on the ugly side but The components were all american made i.e. The valves were all delta valves made in Rockford, IL, The cylinders were original D H cylinders, and most importantly the gears were fenner gears.... all quality time tested stuff in lowriders as long as you wern't looking to hop....


As far as the magazine, It was in Scrape mag... not sure what issue though... I'd have to go through my mags and see...


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I had the 9 switch box many years ago..I liked the key that turned off the box and you can unscrew the box and take it out of the car for safety reason.And the box lighted up when you hit the switch.But way over priced but quality like blueouija said..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 24 2007, 09:59 PM~9076744
> *expensive yes, and I thought the switch boxes were a little on the ugly side but The components were all american made i.e. The valves were all delta valves made in Rockford, IL, The cylinders were original D H cylinders, and most importantly the gears were fenner gears.... all quality time tested stuff in lowriders as long as you wern't looking to hop....
> As far as the magazine, It was in Scrape mag... not sure what issue though... I'd have to go through my mags and see...
> *



gotta love the integrated everything too. hardly any plumbing better than reds doubletops


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

The lighted switch boxes was badass I would'nt mind finding one myself. In a couple of years that's really going to be some vintage stuff.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 27 2007, 02:14 AM~9093453
> *The lighted switch boxes was badass I would'nt mind finding one myself.  In a couple of years that's really going to be some vintage stuff.
> *



its allready vintage imo


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 27 2007, 01:31 AM~9094202
> *its allready vintage imo
> *


True True


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a 72 switch box. you ain't shit unless you have one of them!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 27 2007, 11:39 PM~9098065
> *I have a 72 switch box.  you ain't shit unless you have one of them!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 27 2007, 04:31 AM~9094202
> *its allready vintage imo
> *


yep they where cool :biggrin: what killed was the price of is stuff butt was worth every $$$


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 28 2007, 12:07 AM~9098196
> *yep they where cool  :biggrin: what killed was the price of is stuff butt was worth every $$$
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I had both those switch boxes & 6 pumps, but I got rid of all of them on here & e-bay a couple years ago.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 28 2007, 12:39 AM~9098065
> *I have a 72 switch box.  you ain't shit unless you have one of them!!!!
> *



i guess i aint shit.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 28 2007, 01:25 AM~9098275
> *i guess i aint shit.
> *


they only made those 2  i posted :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 28 2007, 04:25 AM~9099024
> *they only made those 2   i posted :biggrin:
> *



i know i know, theyre were different versions of those 2 boxes, the original ones were in steel boxes.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 28 2007, 11:16 AM~9099649
> *i know i know, theyre were different versions of those 2 boxes, the original ones were in steel boxes.
> *



yup thats the one I had the big one was in the steel box, but the 9 i had was plastic with lights, but half the lights went out in it after a while.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 28 2007, 04:00 PM~9100656
> *yup thats the one I had the big one was in the steel box, but the 9 i had was plastic with lights, but half the lights went out in it after a while.
> *


mine never got that far, it caught fire.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

The name of the shop now is Advent Motorsports in Rockford, IL. Nick is usually there. Look it up. If you still can't find it, holla at me & I'll dig out the # for you.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuicedS10_@Oct 24 2007, 01:22 AM~9070674
> *they are still in rockford. they dont do to much for hydraulics mostly wheels and lift kits. they are a pain in the ass to get a hold of.
> *


True dat....their on myspace under I think advent motorsports......


----------



## IMPALABOB (Mar 26, 2012)

Any of u fellas got any old school porky pumps for sale email [email protected] or txt me at 512 789 4150 I'm rob


----------



## The Lord rider (May 23, 2020)

JuicedS10 said:


> they are still in rockford. they dont do to much for hydraulics mostly wheels and lift kits. they are a pain in the ass to get a hold of.
> i have 4 pump black on black set up sitting in the garage and 4 pump chrome set up with manifolds im willing to sell


... if u still have them ... what u want for them ?


----------



## Squirrel4Porky’s (Dec 3, 2020)

vampbloodraven said:


> Does anyone know were can I get porkys hydraulics system at I have the website www.porkyshydraulics.com but it dudnt do anything it just goes to a search engine..


Hitt me uP if you still want Porky's hydraulic stuff


----------

